# arty farty tanks?



## rascal2005 (Feb 23, 2007)

hiya guys, 

been a long time since i last posted. right now for the questions.

i have kept lizards,snakes,spiders and matids. i have just done up my room and havedecided i would like a little tank set up that will be a bit of a focal point.
nothing big but small and a bit arty farty to draw your eye. i was thinking about a small exo terra tank done up and some sort of tree frogs.

so this is were i need the help? i dont know what to get? i dont want to break the bank and i need to know what equipment i would need?

thanks alot

john boy


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Oooooh where to start!

I'm assuming you'll want real plants?

There's many possibilities for backgrounds using cement, explanding foam, silicone, cork bark...pretty much anything. I've just started one with paper mache!

There's a link up the top for dart frogs. Look at some of the sites selling plants and decor. Dartfrog and ENT specifically.

Would you be looking at a water feature?

How much do you have to spend? If you give us the size exo you're looking at then we can suggest some frogs.


----------



## rascal2005 (Feb 23, 2007)

thanks for the quick reply.

i think real plants, i was hopeing for something small, 30cm square if possible?

need to know about heating etc?

thanks again for the help

john boy


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

That's a bit small. Could you go for a 30 x 45cm tall? For most frogs that's still small but you get some reed frogs in there or some thumbnail darts, but they are really not recommended for beginners.

The heating will probably be provided by just the lights in a tank that size, if not a small heat mat on the back or side.


----------



## rascal2005 (Feb 23, 2007)

i could go that sort of size, but should i go bigger really?
this is why i love forums, because i know i will alway get good advice 
what about makeing a take from acrilyc?
any more helps great.

thanks 

john boy


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Yeah I'd say bigger if you can.

You can make a viv from acrylic if you like! I built my own with glass which wasn't really difficult, doesn't work out much cheaper though IMO.

I'd say make a choice on viv size and occupants, then work out how you're going to decorate it etc. You need to incorporate things like drainage layers and lights to help plants, but it's all easy once you know how.


----------



## rascal2005 (Feb 23, 2007)

it would be nice to meet someone from my area to see how they do it?

john boy


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Building a viv?


----------



## rascal2005 (Feb 23, 2007)

yes, or keeping frogs? 

i had a rescue bosc and he was a s**t bag but this seems astho it may be a bit harder than i thought. lol


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Nah frog keeping isn't hard. Sorry if I've made it seem that way! 

Just a few things to do if you want a flash planted tank. A bosc would be wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy harder.


----------



## rascal2005 (Feb 23, 2007)

have you got any pics of your set ups?

how much would i be expected to pay for frogs ?

thanks again

john boy


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Frogs are pretty cheap, ranging generally from £10 upwards for tree frogs.

Some good beginner species if you want to have a look...

White's tree frog
Peacock tree frog
Vietnamese Blue Treefrog
USA Green Tree frog
USA Grey
European Green
Reed frogs


----------



## rascal2005 (Feb 23, 2007)

sorry for all the questions. how big is your set up and how did you set it up?

what do you heep and how much was it to set up?


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Exo 60 x 45 x 60.

Ok. I took some expanding foam and sprayed it on the back. Once this set I used aquarium silcione and dry eco earth.

Then I siliconed two cork panels to the side.

I put down some hydroleca as a drainage layer, then weed protection fabric, then eco earth as substrate. The excess water drains into the drainage layer and the fabric prevents the substrate misxing in it.

Then I planted with bromeliads on the backs and side and random plants in the substrate.

I also have an automated misting system but this isn't necessary, spraying by hand is fine.

It cost me around £250 without the misting system. It can be done much cheaper.


----------



## rascal2005 (Feb 23, 2007)

gotta get going at get to it now hehe


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

rascal2005 said:


> it would be nice to meet someone from my area to see how they do it?
> 
> john boy


 What area are you in? Peeps from all over on here.


----------



## rascal2005 (Feb 23, 2007)

im in crawley, west sussex : victory:


----------



## rascal2005 (Feb 23, 2007)

anyone near by?

john boy


----------



## Punchfish (Jun 13, 2008)

If you are building a tank I would use glass. I built one from acrylic and it does warp.

Yeah I would say keeping a bosc would be far more effort than a frog (never kept a bosc though).

If money is a problem get a horned frog, just don't plant anything too near the bottom of the viv.


----------

